# First WMAA Instructor Camp



## Cebu West (Aug 24, 2002)

I would like to announce that the First WMAA Instructor Camp to be held in Philadelphia on October 11-13 is already full. At the request of Datu Hartman the number of participants was kept at twelve. This was done because the training will be up close and personal and with lots of attention given to each participant. This is the pilot for this type of camp so things may change in the future. With the interest shown in this camp so far I'm sure there will be others in different areas. As for increasing the number of students who attend, that will be left to the judgment of Datu Hartman.  All those who are signed up are excited and anxious for the camp to begin. I'll update after camp has concluded.
Sal Todaro (Cebu West- WMAA)


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

This is reviewed here.


----------

